# 3G iPhone Arriving Sooner Than Expected



## CadCrazy (Apr 4, 2008)

*news.softpedia.com/images//newsrsz/Analysis-3G-iPhone-Arriving-Sooner-Than-Expected-2.jpg

Piper Jaffray analyst Gene Munster has recently told Apple investors to *look out for a MacBook Touch by 2010*. The man also weighed in on recent iPhone shortages as a clear hint that *the 3G model* is just around the corner. The man claims Apple is closing out of its own stock to clear the way for new iPhone SKU, according to The New York Times.

Munster says there is an "80 percent chance  			 			     			
 that a new version of the iPhone is coming earlier than anticipated," speaking his mind about the possible reasons for the shortage. According to the aforementioned source however, A.M. Sacconaghi Jr. of Sanford C. Bernstein thinks otherwise. The analyst has actually come with an opposite conclusion, noting that AT&T and Apple stores aren't lacking iPhones at all:

"An inventory shortage of Apple products often signals an imminent product refresh, but in this case, the stock-out seems too selective: Apple’s distribution partners would likely be extremely upset if Apple managed the product transition only for its own stores. In addition, the 3G iPhone would arguably be more important for the European market; yet the current-generation phone remains widely in stock in Europe," he said.

Sacconaghi also notes that Apple's way of handling its business doesn't include on-purpose shortages. As the analyst claims, Apple would rather have temporary iPhone shortages than clearing out all of its stock.

Apple was of course contacted for clarification on the matter. While not available for comments at first, Apple's Steve Dowling has recently said that: "We are working to replenish iPhone supplies as quickly as we can. Our stores continue to receive shipments almost every day," not clearing the air of speculation one bit.

Asked whether shipments to the stores are inadequate to meet demand, or whether there is a shortage in iPhone components leading to the lack of handsets on shelves, Mr. Dowling refused to give further specifics on the matter, saying "I’ll just leave it at my statement."

Source


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 4, 2008)

Great, we still didn't have even a 4gb version here


----------



## hailgautam (Apr 4, 2008)

you will never have the iphone in india. Indians are very price sensitive will never buy anything that is overpriced and this phone will never succeed in making the money here.


----------



## sai_cool (Apr 4, 2008)

^that phone is crap.

the SE'S W960i is way better!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 4, 2008)

Yesterday On MTV India , it was flashing that iPhone 2.0 is scheduled for a May 08 launch !


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 4, 2008)

^Woah!


----------



## aryayush (Apr 5, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Great, we still didn't have even a 4gb version here


Well, it's been discontinued, so it won't ever come anyway.



BBThumbHealer said:


> Yesterday On MTV India , it was flashing that iPhone 2.0 is scheduled for a May 08 launch !


That's crap. Not happening.



hailgautam said:


> you will never have the iphone in india. Indians are very price sensitive will never buy anything that is overpriced and this phone will never succeed in making the money here.


You obviously haven't been to any of the markets where iPhones are being sold by the truckload in metropolitan cities. The vendors are making money hand over fist in the Heera Panna market in Mumbai. Check it out–it's a sight to behold. Even jewelry store owners have set up small corners in their shop just to sell iPhones. Go and ask in any mobile phone shop out there whether they have the iPhone. The answer: "_Of course!_" I knew that it was selling well in India but, trust me, I had no clue it was such a rage!


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 5, 2008)

hailgautam said:


> you will never have the iphone in india. Indians are very price sensitive will never buy anything that is overpriced and this phone will never succeed in making the money here.


FAIL! 



_


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 5, 2008)

when can i buy iPhone offcially in India?


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 5, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> when can i buy iPhone offcially in India?


may be next year

I dont think they will bring anytime this year... ppl who wanted it really bad already have one.. unlocked

the rest are the junta like us who are not ready for it 

also I dont know how they might work out a deal with the carriers here or might sell it unlocked in which case price will be very very high


_


----------



## aryayush (Apr 5, 2008)

Nowhere, as of today.


----------



## x3060 (Apr 8, 2008)

its not gonna come anytime soon . . one and half years is what i expect . .


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 8, 2008)

I was interested in iPhone
chalo, No problems will look at other options.
can't wait for 18 months or so


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 8, 2008)

^^
dont worry sony xperia will come in the mean time.. 



_


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 8, 2008)

aryayush said:


> That's crap. Not happening.



Acc. to me , it wasn't ! Lets see ..


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 8, 2008)

Indians will directly get 3G version version


----------



## aryayush (Apr 8, 2008)

That's very unlikely.



BBThumbHealer said:


> Acc. to me , it wasn't ! Lets see ..


I'm not saying that you're wrong. You might have seen it on TV, no doubt.

I'm saying that even if the iPhone is coming in May '08 (and it isn't), MTV India has no way of knowing that it is. So the news itself is just based on hearsay and is, therefore, crap.


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2008)

sai_cool said:


> ^that phone is crap.
> 
> the SE'S W960i is way better!


+100000 It also has handwriting recognition......

Walkman series pawns iPods and iPhone in sound quality and even definitely in Camera photo quality.....(I don't want to make this thread iPhone vs SE..)

But I'm also waiting for iPhone in India.....But there is one thing for sure, it is going to sell at the retail price fixed by Apple as iPods sell and its price is too not going to go down after some months like the prices of other newly launched phones go down.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 8, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> +100000 It also has handwriting recognition......


Handwriting recognition is way too overrated. It's clumsy, slow and inaccurate. It's basically just a gimmick that looks good in the marketing materials but has little real world use.



gagandeep said:


> Walkman series pawns iPods and iPhone in sound quality


I have an iPhone and a Sony Ericsson W550i and the iPhone is definitely better. Even a non-audiophile like me can clearly tell the difference in sound quality between the two. The WALKMAN is louder though.



gagandeep said:


> and even definitely in Camera photo quality.....


Oh, I thought so too. The most boring feature of the iPhone, for me, was its camera. I know that phone cameras don't take decent pictures, so I didn't think it would either.

But boy, was I wrong. As long as there's light, the iPhone takes bloody fantastic pictures. Check this one out. I've seen pictures taken with the W800is and K750is. The iPhone is just plain better.

You'd have to actually _use_ it, you know, before you go all judgmental on it.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 8, 2008)

My friend had bought a SE W960i recently. And when I showed her my iPhone, (and I'm talking about the actual iPhone and not something else), she face fell. The W-whatever looked so crappy in comparison. Shaking the phone for changing tracks is only amusing for a minute or two. I love my iPhone!

And I hope the iPhoneV2 includes only something as crappy as 3G. I don't want mine to go obsolete in just a month


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 8, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I have an iPhone and a Sony Ericsson W550i and the iPhone is definitely better. Even a non-audiophile like me can clearly tell the difference in sound quality between the two. The WALKMAN is louder though.



You have got to be kidding me. Ordinarily, I don't bother to correct people when they think that the iPods are the pinnacle of Audio Fidelity, but a direct shot at Sony? No audio product from Apple, be it the iPhone or the iPods has Sound Quality that could possibly be considered good, leave alone beat the W series. I owned a w810i for a very long period of time, and having heard several MP3 players ranging from the iPod touch to a Creative Zen to the Shuffle, I can without a smidgen of doubt say that the w810i beats them all. 

Know why? Because of a little thing known as the sound signature. Every company influences the sound of their DAPs based on what they think music should be. A signature, if you will. Sony's sound signature is famous in audiophile circles for being so cozily warm that it will make you want to listen to all your music again. 

Au contraire, I have realized after having heard several iPods that the only sound signature they possess is harshness and muddiness. The iTouch is probably the worst of the lot when it comes to SQ, even the shuffle sounds a lot better. You can actually see tonal modality flying out the window, accompanied by transparency and clarity. Bass is replaced by what I can only describe as broken Bass and treble by mechanical sounds. 

I made the huge mistake of buying a Creative Zen [giving in to the lure of a large screen and expandable memory], which actually has very nice music quality with an "upfront" kind of signature, but my w810i's warmth calls to me and I have decided to replace my player with one from the Sony Walkman line-up, which maintains that all-important signature, while significantly improving everything else. Not too surprisingly, my friend who owns a Nano admits that the Zen sounds better.

When it comes to audio, there are very few companies that can look Sony in the eye, and Apple is waaaaay at the bottom of that list.


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I have an iPhone and a Sony Ericsson W550i and the iPhone is definitely better. Even a non-audiophile like me can clearly tell the difference in sound quality between the two. The WALKMAN is louder though.



Didn't you get some other WALKMAN series phone to compare with iPhone??
W550i is definitely outdated now.(I don't know how good does it sound but considering the standards of SE Walkman phones in sound plyaback, I still feel it is better than iPhone) Talk about the present. You can't compare a current phone to some phone whose days have gone. It has Walkman player 1.0 and W960i is on Walkman player 3.0. I've a W890i and it indeed sounds way way better than my iPod Classic. (I don't know about the sound quality of iPhone though)

W960i has Track ID....It can recognize any song whose name/information you want to know while listening to radio or while in some public place...(Don't expect Hindi songs to be recognized.)

And yes, Handwriting recognition isn't that slow as you're thinking..... 



aryayush said:


> You'd have to actually _use_ it, you know, before you go all judgmental on it.


I agree on this...

iPhone does actually win in the video playback department but as far as Music playback and management is concerned W960i still wins.

iPhone does actually pawn W960i when we talk about the Interface.

Does iPhone has Flash and AutoFocus???...... 

Indeed sorry for making this W960i vs iPhone thread........

Personally, you can call me a Sony Ericsson fanboy...

And lastly, yet I feel iPhone is one of his own kind and innovative....


----------



## Ecko (Apr 8, 2008)

I really wanna buy dat whatever ppl say just cause it has full HTMl Safari browser 
Also future is touch screen 
U can change it to way u like

I recently saw a video of UT FPS on iPhone


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 8, 2008)

^^^

ipod touch plays Quake 3  *www.engadget.com/2008/04/05/quake-3-hits-the-ipod-touch-makes-for-portable-lan-party/


_


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 8, 2008)

^^ Umm... okay. If I get an iPhone its going to be because of the interface. Certainly not because it plays Quake 3. It could play Crysis for all I cared.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 8, 2008)

@ring_wraith,
I have no idea about music. Don't take my opinion seriously. It's just that–my uninformed opinion–and is prone to errors.



gagandeep said:


> Didn't you get some other WALKMAN series phone to compare with iPhone??
> W550i is definitely outdated now.(I don't know how good does it sound but considering the standards of SE Walkman phones in sound plyaback, I still feel it is better than iPhone) Talk about the present. You can't compare a current phone to some phone whose days have gone. It has Walkman player 1.0 and W960i is on Walkman player 3.0. I've a W890i and it indeed sounds way way better than my iPod Classic. (I don't know about the sound quality of iPhone though)


Well, then, I haven't listened to any of those, so I can't comment on it.



gagandeep said:


> W960i has Track ID....It can recognize any song whose name/information you want to know while listening to radio or while in some public place...


It's a pretty useless feature but, FWIW, the iPhone has it too.



gagandeep said:


> And yes, Handwriting recognition isn't that slow as you're thinking.....


Oh, it definitely is much slower than the iPhone's keyboard. And I'm not saying that lightly. It's _much_ slower.



gagandeep said:


> iPhone does actually win in the video playback department


Hands down.



gagandeep said:


> but as far as Music playback


This is debatable. Personally, I love my iPhone's audio quality. But to each his own.



gagandeep said:


> and management is concerned W960i still wins.


Oh c'mon. What are you talking about, man! Are we talking about the same iPhone? Full fledged high quality album art, sorting based on artists, albums, genres and composers, playlists, on-the-go playlist, compilations, lyrics, rating, auto synchronisation, the world's largest music store built right in and last, but certainly not the least, cover flow. And I might even have missed some features.

Are you still sure any other phone or music player in the world comes close to the iPhone/iPod touch when it comes to management features?



gagandeep said:


> iPhone does actually pawn W960i when we talk about the Interface.


Oh, big time, man, _big_ time.



gagandeep said:


> Does iPhone has Flash and AutoFocus???......


No, and seeing how good the quality of the camera is without them, I now actually wish it had those. But then, a flash would make it thicker and I certainly don't want that.



gagandeep said:


> Indeed sorry for making this W960i vs iPhone thread........


As long as the discussion is civil, there's no harm in it. 



gagandeep said:


> Personally, you can call me a Sony Ericsson fanboy...


Cheers to your spirit, man. We need more people like you around these parts. We should be frank about our choices and biases, not ashamed of them. 



ring_wraith said:


> ^^ Umm... okay. If I get an iPhone its going to be because of the interface. Certainly not because it plays Quake 3. It could play Crysis for all I cared.


I don't see what the big deal is either but it certainly seems to be a big ticket item. Even non-fanboys are psyched about this latest development.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^

whoa dude... take a break... have a kit-kat.. 



_


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 9, 2008)

Comon guys, that's arya u r talking to, obviously any & all Apple products are superior to anything else....

A camera in a mobile phone is also bad, who cares about convergence . Now if tomorrow Apple releses iphone 2.0 with 5 MP camera & auto focus then all of a sudden Arya's tone will change.....

relax boy, teri itni bhi waatt nahi lagayenge


----------



## aryayush (Apr 9, 2008)

It's funny how if some Apple product receives negative reviews, some people on this forum will dig it out of anywhere on the Internet but when it gets positive reviews from even the most obviously unbiased sources (like AnandTech or GSMArena) on the Internet, they'll not only overlook them but will actually go to great lengths to rule out the advantages mentioned repeatedly in those interviews.

Here are some words about the iPhone I chanced upon on GSMArena today:





> Love it or hate it, the iPhone has set the bar pretty high in terms of interface and user-friendliness and, almost six months after its launch now, the competition has not yet managed to fight back with a product likely to generate the same buzz.





> Our hopes for a 3G-enabled Euro-iPhone went down the drain; the 2-megapixel camera has not changed either; official third-party application support will not be available before February 2008 and, finally, on the Old Continent the device will cost 1.4 times more (with the current exchange rate) than back in US. Why all the fuss then, you might ask. Actually, to get a feel of that, you must have held the handset in your hand and tried it for real. It's nothing like anything you've seen. Touch sensitive screens are nothing new, but Apple have created a unique user interface that reacts to your touch in an almost physical way.


And yet, when we have discussions about the uniqueness of the iPhone, the screen is often sidelined by these trolls as not being anything innovative because there are other phones with touchscreens in the market.

I don't know what brought this on, but I just had a compulsive urge to point this out. The iPhone's Multi-Touch screen is absolutely unparalleled and once you've used it, it really is hard to withhold yourself from buying it just because it let's go of a few standard features.


----------



## iMav (Apr 9, 2008)

nokia 1100 is a fone that has torch as a feature, iphone is a music player with phone as a feature 

yes i agree tht courtesy the iphone focus has shifted to touch interface and thts all it has done, there was 6600 at 1 time that revolutionized the fone market with converged devices being the in thing but iphone at the end of the day its a fone in 2007 that lacks a proper bluetooth, no vid rec, battery is not replaceable, an under-utilized processor ... now no matter what u say call this civil or un-civil to any person with little inclination to technology will say that these are stupid flaws which shouldnt have been there


----------



## aryayush (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes, that is indeed true. It also has the Internet though, lest you forget.

Actually, this is the priority list for the iPhone (in this order):
1. Internet;
2. iPod; and
3. Phone.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 9, 2008)

Then why buy an iPhone when "phone" is the least priority in it. Why not just buy an iPod touch & use your high end Nokia or Sony Phone.

Oh! wait......we forgot, just look at the UI, it looks so cool.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 9, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Then why buy an iPhone when "phone" is the least priority in it. Why not just buy an iPod touch & use your high end Nokia or Sony Phone.


Yeah, so who's stopping anyone from doing that. To me, however, it makes more sense to have it all in one device when it is perfectly capable of doing all of the aforementioned tasks better than most other devices in the market.

(Plus, it happens to have a surprisingly good camera.)


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 9, 2008)

2 things

1) iPhone is not an all in one device. It lacks many features which various other phones such as even my K750i has. Bluetooth file transfer, video recording, autofocus etc etc.

2) It is not doing anything better then the rest of the phones....

It doesn't take pics better then SE or Nokia's offering in the same price range.

It doesn't let u customise it like you can customise Nokia N82/K850i.

So, bragging & justifying that iPhone is better then other phone just cos u like the animated UI while we like the working & capability of the phone, is pure stupid.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 9, 2008)

-B-E-E-E-P-

Initialising... beep beep beep...

Ignoring irrelevant post...

Countdown begins... 3... 2... FAIL!

Retrying... 3... 2... 1...

Irrelevant post ignored.

Process successful.

... shutting down...

-b-e-e-e-e...p

---------------------------------

BTW, if the iPhone wasn't the king of all phones yet, it is now.

Behold, iDial:

*img169.imageshack.us/img169/3753/img0002md1.jpg

Ha! Ha! This is freaking awesome.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^^

LOL the irony 


_


----------



## goobimama (Apr 9, 2008)

Another case to mention (and I'm not making these up). Before going to Mumbai I asked my PC-walla if he could get me an iPhone. "Why you want that phone! It's crappy. It can't do video recording. It can't forward SMS. Don't buy that. Trust me."

Little did he know how much of an apple boy I was.

Still, I went to pay him a visit today. Let's just say his iPhone is on the way...(and I didn't even have any apps installed)


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 9, 2008)

aryayush said:


> BTW, if the iPhone wasn't the king of all phones yet, it is now.
> 
> Behold, iDial:
> 
> ...



_Very_ nice!

@Saurav, you're wrong man. It's not about the niggling details that the iPhone lacks. Look at the bigger picture. Its all about the experience. Find me one phone, price no bar, that can emulate the experience of the iPhone. 

To be completely honest, the _only_ thing stopping me from buying an iPhone is its SQ. If its SQ was good enough to satisfy me, I would have bought one in a heartbeat. I just cannot justify spending 20k+ on something and not listening to my music on it.


----------



## iMav (Apr 9, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> _Very_ nice!
> 
> @Saurav, you're wrong man. It's not about the niggling details that the iPhone lacks. Look at the bigger picture. Its all about the experience. Find me one phone, price no bar, that can emulate the experience of the iPhone.
> 
> To be completely honest, the _only_ thing stopping me from buying an iPhone is its SQ. If its SQ was good enough to satisfy me, I would have bought one in a heartbeat. I just cannot justify spending 20k+ on something and not listening to my music on it.


htc touch
nokia tablet 800
xperia (me waiting for it, it releases me buys, unless offcourse nokia's iphone killer is better IMHO)


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 9, 2008)

iMav sorry nothing gives the experience that iPhone provides... HTC touch suxx, nokia tablet is not a phone...

though iPhone has lots of limitations its GUI and responsiveness is simply superb...

p.s. I'm not a apple fanboy 

and yeah Sony Xperia is very promising looking forward to it... but it has a long release date... may come to India next year beginning 

_


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 9, 2008)

Xperia is not going to be able to recreate the iPhone experience. Take my word for it. It already looks kind of un-polished, and 64k screen?

@iMav, _how_ can you even compare the HTC touch to the iPhone? That interface is worse than the s60....


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^

thats preposterous of you comparing a yet to be released phone to one that has been well out for a year 


theres lot of time till when xperia comes out.. lets wait 


_


----------



## iMav (Apr 9, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> It already looks kind of un-polished,


err... it si freaking un-polished and therefore not released  


ring_wraith said:


> iMav, _how_ can you even compare the HTC touch to the iPhone? That interface is worse than the s60....


no its not  its a pretty decent and nice to use interface


----------



## aryayush (Apr 9, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> To be completely honest, the _only_ thing stopping me from buying an iPhone is its SQ. If its SQ was good enough to satisfy me, I would have bought one in a heartbeat. I just cannot justify spending 20k+ on something and not listening to my music on it.


That's the problem with you audiophile types. Your discerning ears make you miss out on so many of the best things in life (and I mean that in a cute, cuddly, friendly way). 



ring_wraith said:


> Xperia is not going to be able to recreate the iPhone experience. Take my word for it. It already looks kind of un-polished, and *64k screen*?


That can't be true. Are you serious? All that hoopla is about a phone with a 64K colour screen? Even a 262K one is not any good these days.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 9, 2008)

Supposedly, Yes!.

Its crazy though, It has a 3inch display with a resolution of 800x480 and only 65k colors. Mid-end phones have more these days.


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 9, 2008)

@aryayush. can't help it. We 'audiophile types' pity 'normal people' for not being able to experience what sound can be. But I personally to some degree envy the ability 'normal people' have of being content with an iPod with the included crapbuds.  

And yes, I miss out a lot of stuff [more than you can imagine] but that's hardly anything. I just have discerning ears, and can recognize good [or bad] sound when I hear it. Audiophiles are those people who spend 20k+ on a set of earphones even if they are uncomfortable. In fact, the Grado SR 60 [one of the best sub 200$ earphones] is supposed to be almost painfully uncomfortable, but that does not stop an audiophile from buying it.

About the Xperia, sad but true. But again, look at the big picture.


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 9, 2008)

the world will soon move to 4G, while iPhone is still entering 3G


----------



## ico (Apr 9, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> the world will soon move to 4G, while iPhone is still entering 3G


The world will surely move to 4G but not India. It will be moving to 3G but the main question...When will iPhone come to India....??


----------



## aryayush (Apr 9, 2008)

Of course it is. And so is v3 and v4. Why or how is that relevant at all?



ring_wraith said:


> About the Xperia, sad but true. But again, look at the big picture.


Umm... what big picture is there that I'm supposed to be looking at? There's something wrong with this statement. Care to explain (if it was something important)?


----------

